# smoking



## north-bound (Nov 20, 2007)

first off i would like to say i do not hunt bears as of yet but i hunt deer and waterfowl as well as some small game. if your going to smoke on stand the most important thing is the wind. imo it also depends on where your hunting. one of the places i hunt is at my parents house in emmet county on 30 acres they both smoke but smoke outside year around so its in the air. imo the deer and other animals on that property are use to the smell so it doesn't seem to bother them. as far as state land goes i have seen deer act spooky and some just come in with out a problem. i smoke on stand but i don't just sit there and burn down all day. i have had to put a cig. out to shoot a buck that came in down wind from me. but to each his own and to those who say you must not be a serious hunter if you smoke on stand..:cheeky-sm


----------



## stevebrandle (Jan 23, 2000)

Well, since this has come up once more I'll add some history from the old guy. 

I shot my last bear with a rifle at about 80 yards and had the wind in my face. After setting down the cig I was smoking I shot the bear. No brag, just fact. I don't smoke any more, but wind direction is way more important than anything, period. Bear have good noses and deer do too. I shot plenty of critters and maybe gave up the chance at a few because I smoked, but I ain't complain'n. At the time the smokes were a big part of the experience to me. 

Back in the day I might have smelled bad, but I ate well. nuff said.

Steve B.


----------



## SpawnSac27 (Mar 3, 2008)

Smoking in the stand does make a difference. It doesn't wipe out your chances completely, but it affects them. I quit last year and started chewing the Skoal...i know, it's no better, but hey...at least I can breathe now :lol: I was in the gas station to buy a can of chew when I jokingly said to my buddy "I'm gonna buy the apple flavor, maybe it'll attract the deer". We both chuckled, but that night I threw in a dip and after about 15 minutes of spitting at the base of the tree I was in, I looked to my left and there was a little spike buck. The huge bodied deer had spikes about 1 1/2 inches long and walked with a limp. And I swear to god, he circled behind me to the base of the tree and began sniffing my spit pile. I watched him lick the leaves where I had been spitting, swear to god. It blew my mind, almost to the point where I couldn't get back to full draw to release the arrow. He ended up being 6 1/2 years old, and had a broken front leg. But for anyone who chews, buy the Skoal apple during deer season. They love it :lol:


----------

